# Ok, How Did He Do That?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Magician


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

In the immortal words of Doug Henning, "it's magic".


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

My theory:

1. There's a trap door in the bottom.

2. Her hand switches to a fake hand when he holds the rod up. The fake hand is attached to the rod, likely behind the curtain on a spring or something. The rod is actually being held to the cabinet by magnets.

3. She is dropping out of the bottom when the fake hand is on the rod.

4. He is climbing up inside the box while she swings the curtain around a few times for dramatic effect.

5. He quickly shoves his hand through the hole and grabs the curtain at just the right time. The fake hand snaps back behind the curtain.

6. Timing is critical. They have to pull their hands back at just the right time, and they have to crawl in and out of the box very quickly.

The reason I believe this way is the hand seems to change color when it's holding the curtain rod.

Kevin


----------



## 5 KENDALL'S CAMPING (Jul 9, 2008)

If you look close at the end of the trick you notice the thumb is on the left side before the cover is removed from the box and on the right after. Pretty cool trick though.

Dean


----------

